# Alabama Gold



## aflacglobal (Feb 12, 2010)

Thought you might like to see a vid. This place is about an hour from me.

http://www.alafarm.com/video/time/TWS%2026%20Jim.wmv


----------



## Irons (Feb 12, 2010)

I get a bad link.


----------



## AKDan (Feb 12, 2010)

Yep, me too. Says it can't find the file.


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok guys this one should work instead. http://www.alafarm.com/video/Default.aspx?vid=214
Johnny


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 12, 2010)

Hummm ?? Both work for me. Thanks Johnny.


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 12, 2010)

No problem bud.Actually we were thinking of coming up there this summer.We just came back from vinemonte and its amazing how beautiful that land is.Ok well maybe we can all meet up this summer,I'll bring the dredge.
Johnny


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 12, 2010)

Are you talking about up around Cullman ? I used to live in vinemont in the late 1970's. My father was a projectionist at the old Marlboro drive in there.


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes just north of cullman about 10 minutes.You are right next to that right?
Johnny


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 12, 2010)

No. I'm straight east of that in East Alabama. That's sort of central west alabama. Takes me about 1 1/2 hours to get there from here. http://maps.yahoo.com/index.php?ard=1&q1=Gadsden%2C%20AL%2035901#mvt=h&lat=34.132975&lon=-86.440555&zoom=11&q1=555%20tabor%20road%20Gadsden%2C%20AL%2035901&q2=vinemont%20alabama


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 12, 2010)

Thats fine,we dredge in buchanan quite a bit,you're just a short drive from there.If you want,we can hammer out the details after it warms up quite a bit.
Johnny


----------



## Irons (Feb 13, 2010)

I spent a whole Winter, panning in the Taladega National Forest, as far North as Anniston. The biggest Gold I found was about the size of a pinhead. Did locate some lode deposits but subsurface rights are still held by locals. Go for the fines. There are quite a lot of fine PGM flakes as well.


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeh I haven't been to taladega,we I did pretty good with the dredge in buchanan.The water wasn't too cold and it's a great place to camp.It's one of the gpaa sites.There wasn't hardly anyone there,and we stayed in the woods for a week.
Johnny


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 13, 2010)

If you loved vinemont for it's senic views you'll love Talledega Nat forrest. The race track ( Talladega, Nascar ) is only 30 mins away. The higest point in Al is located there in the Nat forrest. I did't know we had platinum here until i saw the video.


----------



## Irons (Feb 13, 2010)

aflacglobal said:


> If you loved vinemont for it's senic views you'll love Talledega Nat forrest. The race track ( Talladega, Nascar ) is only 30 mins away. The higest point in Al is located there in the Nat forrest. I did't know we had platinum here until i saw the video.



There's quite a bit in the South section of the forest. I used to go into Talladega about once a week for supplies and all you can eat Catfish. I got my money's worth too. 

It's a lot warmer on top of the mountains in the South. I had a VW camper and spent the time running up and down the ridge line from one Forest Service campsite to another. It was all free. You can only stay in one site for 2 weeks at a time. I never met any other campers the whole time. It's like I had the whole National Forest to myself.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 13, 2010)

Irons said:


> aflacglobal said:
> 
> 
> > If you loved vinemont for it's senic views you'll love Talledega Nat forrest. The race track ( Talladega, Nascar ) is only 30 mins away. The higest point in Al is located there in the Nat forrest. I did't know we had platinum here until i saw the video.
> ...



So you are the one that trained the Mexicans to grow their plantations in the National forrests? :twisted:


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 13, 2010)

Both videos are locking up on my linux machine, I will try them later on my windows machine. I looked for it on youtube and found this;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vi35H9H4Og

Jim
Edit; The videos work on my windows machine, I don't know why they don't work with my ubuntu machine.


----------



## Irons (Feb 13, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Irons said:
> 
> 
> > aflacglobal said:
> ...



The Rangers were too smart for that. They were very discreet, but they kept a very close eye on me. About every couple of weeks, I would get called into the ranger station a read a list of corrective actions that needed to be implemented in order to maintain my welcome there.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 13, 2010)

ROFL....


----------



## Irons (Feb 16, 2010)

Things have not changed much since I was there:

Bankhead National Forest

3/21- Law Enforcement Officer (LEO) contacted a male subject in reference to a traffic violation after he stopped beside the LEO patrol vehicle at the Bankhead District Work Center. The suspect was issued violation notices for possession of a loaded weapon, methamphetamine, drug paraphernalia, alcoholic beverages, and driving with suspended license.

http://www.fs.fed.us/r8/alabama/law/statistics.shtml


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 16, 2010)

I hope this wasn't you.


----------



## Irons (Feb 16, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> I hope this wasn't you.



I had plenty of guns but no dope and my vehicle and ticket were legit.

I must admit the regs have gotten stricter since then. I think they did it in case I returned.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 16, 2010)

Irons said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this wasn't you.
> ...



OHOHOHOHOH You sid the majic word _*GUNS*_, oh I love guns... :twisted:


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 17, 2010)

Aflac can't get pm's. Someone pm'd me today on aflac. Send it to palladium or [email protected]


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 17, 2010)

It was me.I'll forward it.
Johnny


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 17, 2010)

Great video also. ( sorry )
Also around here i can get fertilizer cheap by the ton, farm country you know.

No sir i didn't think anything was wrong with me buying a ton of sodium nitrate and all the peroxide that store had. Can i go now ? :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Cats climbing on the thermal nuclear weapon.


----------



## Aumaxx (Jun 14, 2012)

I panning around talladega natioal forest and some places in clay and cleburn county any body tell me about readingthe land outher than what they put in books trying to learn


----------



## Geo (Jun 14, 2012)

Aumaxx said:


> I panning around talladega natioal forest and some places in clay and cleburn county any body tell me about readingthe land outher than what they put in books trying to learn



all the best places is off the beaten path. remember, if gold was found there before, its a good chance you will find gold there now. look for known areas that have good panning. i like panning right off the side of interstate 20 out of birmingham just as you cross into Cleburne county.i always find some color and even found a few pickers.


----------

